# 16.35



## screenman (10 Sep 2016)

New 10 time for Bialoboki. Awesome about 36mph.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Sep 2016)

Smashed the 25 too I believe? 44:04. Awesome stuff.


----------



## cubey (25 Feb 2017)

Outstanding......................


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> New 10 time for Bialoboki. Awesome about 36mph.


I was descending a significant hill at 36 mph yesterday and it felt pretty fast. It struck me at the time that some top time triallists can do that kind of speed on the flat. Yes, very impressive!


----------



## tallliman (26 Feb 2017)

I've managed that speed on the flat once....with a 50mph tailwind. Even then I could only hold it for a couple of minutes. Phenomenal to do that for 10 miles!


----------

